
A zap to the brain can trigger a lucid dream - esolyt
http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/research-innovations/stories/a-zap-to-the-brain-can-trigger-a-lucid-dream
======
gwern
"Induction of self awareness in dreams through frontal low current stimulation
of gamma activity", Voss et al 2014
[http://img2.timg.co.il/forums/1_174893674.pdf](http://img2.timg.co.il/forums/1_174893674.pdf)

------
danellis
Coming soon to Hack-a-Day.

